# September 2012 Photo Contest Comments



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

uppy:


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Do we have a theme yet?!?


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

owee i found it!


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

That's my dogs version of a glamor shot....we don't know how to stand still and keep our paws and teeth off our siblings. (speaking mostly of of the little hurricane herself)  
We tried... lol


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

gsdalphamom; "got the big "WOW" factor!!!! beautiful, and trickyshepherd love your gang


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> gsdalphamom; "got the big "WOW" factor!!!! beautiful, and trickyshepherd love your gang


Thank you! They are a very interesting pack to say the least!


----------



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

@ristakrat - your dog is gorgeous 

@Castlemaid ROFL I love your picture  Looks like Alf the alien  that's fantastic!!! 

So many lovely Red and Tans too


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> gsdalphamom; "got the big "WOW" factor!!!! beautiful, and trickyshepherd love your gang


 
Thank you! He tends to be a show stopper when we are out and about in the world!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Gryffie sure does look glamorous in his socknose!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

LOL, not that many dogs can show off a socknose with as much panache!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Castlemaid said:


> LOL, not that many dogs can show off a socknose with as much panache!


I agree . Awesome photo


----------



## wink-_-wink (Aug 12, 2012)

Piper....GORGEOUS pup!!!


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Water marks aren't allowed? I don't have any copies without them. 

I didn't know a water mark edited the picture? :/


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

DJEtzel said:


> Water marks aren't allowed? I don't have any copies without them.
> 
> I didn't know a water mark edited the picture? :/


Watermarks are allowed. The border is not.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Oh. I didn't add the border, my camera did that automatically. Guess I still can't use it since I don't have any without it.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

DJEtzel said:


> Oh. I didn't add the border, my camera did that automatically. Guess I still can't use it since I don't have any without it.


You can crop the border out. That should be allowed.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

GSDGunner said:


> You can crop the border out. That should be allowed.


Oh, duh. That's a good idea. I feel stupid not thinking of it!


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Melina, gorgeous photo.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

paulag1955 said:


> Melina, gorgeous photo.


Exactly what I came on here to say!


----------



## Nickyb (Jul 11, 2011)

Wow, zoey got removed because she wasn't a purebred GSD.... really? pretty BS if you ask me.
If i took out my signature, you wouldn't have noticed. Should I be a bit pissed off here or am I over reacting?


----------



## Ali B. (Jul 23, 2010)

Nickyb said:


> Wow, zoey got removed because she wasn't a purebred GSD.... really? pretty BS if you ask me.
> If i took out my signature, you wouldn't have noticed. Should I be a bit pissed off here or am I over reacting?


I just looked at Zoey's pictures. She's beautiful. I honestly cannot tell she is not a purebred GSD. I never would have known if you didn't say something.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Nickyb said:


> Wow, zoey got removed because she wasn't a purebred GSD.... really? pretty BS if you ask me.
> If i took out my signature, you wouldn't have noticed. Should I be a bit pissed off here or am I over reacting?


Over reacting. I knew by the picture that she wasn't purebred. The rules are clearly posted in each thread. There are only two areas on this board where there is a purebred rule - the photo contest and the rescue section. There are no prizes at stake.


----------



## AJT (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm guessing it's greedy to want to submit two pictures right?  Just want to check...


----------



## AJT (Jun 20, 2012)

wyoung2153 said:


> Exactly what I came on here to say!


Ditto!


----------



## Nickyb (Jul 11, 2011)

gsdraven said:


> Over reacting. I knew by the picture that she wasn't purebred. The rules are clearly posted in each thread. There are only two areas on this board where there is a purebred rule - the photo contest and the rescue section. There are no prizes at stake.


*The contest is for GSDs. At least one GSD must be in the picture*

Pretty sure I don't see anything in this rule that says PUREBRED in it, .... you post the rules not me. It's also crazy that I posted her in a few other photo contests and she seemed purebred in there since my photos weren't removed.

Listen, I don't want to start a pissing contest here, all I want to do is post pictures of my dog and since I bought a new camera, I want to do it even more. If you want to be a PB GSD Nazi, fine, I won't post my beloved Zoey here anymore, but I hope deep down it makes you happy.


----------



## Nickyb (Jul 11, 2011)

Ali B. said:


> I just looked at Zoey's pictures. She's beautiful. I honestly cannot tell she is not a purebred GSD. I never would have known if you didn't say something.


Thanks Ali, not many people can. I couldn't when I went to go see her for the first time. I guess there are some people that can easily spot it i guess.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Nickyb said:


> Pretty sure I don't see anything in this rule that says PUREBRED in it, .... you post the rules not me. It's also crazy that I posted her in a few other photo contests and she seemed purebred in there since my photos weren't removed.


Sometimes things fall through the cracks. The administrators and moderators are all volunteers, and we fit in our duties around the rest of our lives. Obviously, the fact that she's a GSD mix and not a GSD wasn't noticed in the previous contests. 



> Listen, I don't want to start a pissing contest here, all I want to do is post pictures of my dog and since I bought a new camera, I want to do it even more. If you want to be a PB GSD Nazi, fine, I won't post my beloved Zoey here anymore, but I hope deep down it makes you happy.


Wow, really? :thinking: You can post all the pictures you want, we have lots of board members with mixes, and even some that don't have a GSD at all. But as Jamie said, the rescue section is for purebred GSDs, and so is the photo contest. I'm sorry you don't like the rules, but they've always been the same, long before you were a member here. Jamie is the moderator of this forum so it's her job to _enforce_ the rules, she doesn't _create_ them, so your snarky comments towards her are really uncalled for.


----------



## Nickyb (Jul 11, 2011)

Ok and if I changed my signature to Zoey- Adopted GSD on 4/29/12, we wouldn't be talking about this right now.

And I'll say it again, NO where in the rules does it say it's PB only.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

AJT said:


> I'm guessing it's greedy to want to submit two pictures right?  Just want to check...


No, but it is against the rules. Rule #1


----------



## AJT (Jun 20, 2012)

gsdraven said:


> No, but it is against the rules. Rule #1


Ah. Just reread them. Got it. I'll just make do with the 2nd picture as my avatar! Thanks!


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Nickyb said:


> And I'll say it again, NO where in the rules does it say it's PB only.


Since you want to play semantics, it also doesn't say GSD/mix in the rules.

And just to avoid further confusion... it now specifies purebred although it seemed pretty clear before with the stressing of *GSD*. 

There is a whole picture forum where you can share pictures of Zoey with the board.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

Yikes!

Ok getting back on topic - why am I not able to see any of the submitted pics?

ETA: nvm, I found the other thread lol


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

You can also go to the picture forum and start a thread for GSD mixes only. Then that way you will be able to spotlight your baby in her own way. 

Many of us joined the board with only mixes/other breeds, and have been happy campers for years, sharing pictures and respecting the rules as they stand.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Nickyb said:


> Listen, I don't want to start a pissing contest here, all I want to do is post pictures of my dog and since I bought a new camera, I want to do it even more. If you want to be a PB GSD Nazi, fine, I won't post my beloved Zoey here anymore, but I hope deep down it makes you happy.


 Wow! Not THAT is uncalled for and definitely an overreaction!
My goodness, it's just a contest, no prizes, just for fun. You dog is beautiful, so post as much as you want in the photo section. You don't need to take your ball and go home. 
The moderator was just doing her job (and no, it didn't make her happy), which by the way is endless because so many people don't READ the rules in the first place. If they did, we'd have a lot less photos removed, which does nothing but clutter up the thread.

And to answer your question (in the contest thread) blackshep, yes, your picture is too big at 960x640 and will be removed. Please take a look at the rules on the first page of the thread and you'll see the size maximum.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

Oh dear, I don't know how to fix it!

Can I fix it in photobucket?


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

blackshep said:


> Oh dear, I don't know how to fix it!
> 
> Can I fix it in photobucket?


You can try, but I don't know if it will work after it's been posted.
Go to photobucket and resize the picture to the allotted size of 800x600. 
See what happens. Or you'll have to wait until they delete the photo and you can repost it then.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

yes, resize it in photobucket. There is an option to upload to the 800x600 so you don't have to resize them. 
Sometimes it takes pb a bit for the edited size to show in the link, so it may still show up on here as the bigger pic.


----------



## Nickyb (Jul 11, 2011)

GSDGunner said:


> Wow! Not THAT is uncalled for and definitely an overreaction!
> My goodness, it's just a contest, no prizes, *just for fun*. You dog is beautiful, so post as much as you want in the photo section. You don't need to take your ball and go home.
> The moderator was just doing her job (and no, it didn't make her happy), which by the way is endless because so many people don't* READ the rules in the first place.* If they did, we'd have a lot less photos removed, which does nothing but clutter up the thread.
> 
> And to answer your question (in the contest thread) blackshep, yes, your picture is too big at 960x640 and will be removed. Please take a look at the rules on the first page of the thread and you'll see the size maximum.


Ok, well I do apologize about the Nazi name call, but I just want to state why it's unfair one last time without all the fillers.

1) I don't see this as a contest, just a different way to have fun (which you said), which now I cannot be included in.
2) Never did it say it was PB only (now it is obviously) I can see posting a picture of a pittbull or chihuahua would get deleted, but not my dog.
3) I do read the rules, hence why I got so upset because I'm one of the few and I'm the one who get's punished.
4) If my signature said "Zoey- adopted GSD" I'm certain her picture would be up.
5) If I never changed my mind to add a different picture, I'm certain her picture would still be up. 
6) She was never deleted in any past contests.

Catch my drift? 
Sorry for the name calling, but I still think this is a crock of BS and unfair. Whatever though, I'll post elsewhere


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Nickyb said:


> Ok, well I do apologize about the Nazi name call, but I just want to state why it's unfair one last time without all the fillers.
> 
> 1) I don't see this as a contest, just a different way to have fun (which you said), which now I cannot be included in.
> 2) Never did it say it was PB only (now it is obviously) I can see posting a picture of a pittbull or chihuahua would get deleted, but not my dog.
> ...


Your dog isn't a GSD and it's obvious. This is a thread for German Shepherds, not Mali mixes. If you're going to be rude, we can to.. no one cares that you think it's unfair. Life is unfair. Get a GSD and enter.  You weren't "punished"... your picture just didn't follow the rules.


----------



## AJT (Jun 20, 2012)

onyx'girl said:


> yes, resize it in photobucket. There is an option to upload to the 800x600 so you don't have to resize them.
> Sometimes it takes pb a bit for the edited size to show in the link, so it may still show up on here as the bigger pic.


Another way to resize is if you have the program "PAINT" (which comes standard on PC's running Microsoft) you can open up your picture and just click the resize button and adjust the size there. Literally takes me like two seconds. If that. That is usually becaues I have to find the file on my computer.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

There are a lot of ways to resize pictures, but if someone has linked to a picture in Photobucket that's too large, they can edit it in Photobucket and the image here on the board will automatically resize too.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Ken & Jakoda- I LOVEEE your glamor shots!!!! :wub:


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

thank you, I think all the pics are gorgeous


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

They are... I'm going to have a hard time voting this round!


----------



## twiggy2151 (Aug 23, 2007)

beautiful dogs everyone!


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

Waffle Iron, haha...Cute picture...But I love your screen name.


----------



## ollie_leyna (Oct 21, 2011)

Ah I just realized I broke one of the contest rules--my photo was taken at a photo place. I'm an idiot. Can one of the moderators remove it? 

Thanks (and sorry!)!!


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

There are so many great photos this month, it's going to be _sooo_ hard to pick just one!


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

Oooooh GatorDog, me like!


----------



## Bubbles (Aug 31, 2012)

Rofl! I like the picture of the dog with the sock on its nose . I love it!  

I like everyone's GSD's they are so gorgeous


----------



## Andra2000 (Jun 5, 2012)

Really.. really can't wait to see the winner for Sept content :wub:


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

This is one of the best contest themes...and I'm not just saying that because I picked it! All the photos are awesome!


----------



## ImaginaryBee (Sep 20, 2012)

I Truly Loved going through every single page of the photos!! So many beautiful German Shepherds! I had a hard time deciding on one for Bella, but I think it fits the glamor "bill"! Thanks everyone for sharing your amazing GSD's!


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

Wow, GSDElsa, awesome photo...You didn't do any post/enhancements to that picture??? What camera do you shoot with?


----------



## twiggy2151 (Aug 23, 2007)

where do we vote....am I missing it? I checked the polls section and am not seeing it there either...I don't want to miss out )


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

The poll will be here in the Monthly Photo Contest forum. You should see one shortly.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

It'll be up tonight. I have a question out about one of the entries and want to give that person time to respond.


----------



## twiggy2151 (Aug 23, 2007)

thanks! I am new here and wanted to make sure I was looking in the right place


----------



## Beelzeboss (Sep 11, 2012)

nice dog twiggy


----------



## WhiteSpirit (Sep 17, 2012)

Wish I would have had net service when this was going on... I have so many amazing pictures I could have chosen from.


----------



## twiggy2151 (Aug 23, 2007)

Beelzeboss said:


> nice dog twiggy


Thanks!


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

Poll?


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Melina said:


> Poll?


Doing it now. Haven't been able to get on my computer since I posted yesterday.... life, ya know.


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

gsdraven said:


> Doing it now. Haven't been able to get on my computer since I posted yesterday.... life, ya know.


 No worries!


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Nickyb said:


> Wow, zoey got removed because she wasn't a purebred GSD.... really? pretty BS if you ask me.
> If i took out my signature, you wouldn't have noticed. Should I be a bit pissed off here or am I over reacting?


I once entered a pic I thought was super cute of my WGSD mix, but then realized it was purebreds only.

Yep, I was disappointed. I wish there were a "contest" for "all" dogs or one that would include mixes. I can wish all day, but things won't be any different.  I was also very disappointed that I couldn't post anything in rescue for my other WGSD mix. I suppose it would require that many more mods to mod additional boards and that's not what anyone wishes to do? 

I don't know, I understand your frustration though. They are still our beloved dogs, even if they are mixed.


----------



## MerDeNoms (Oct 3, 2012)

I'm new to the board, sorry...What's this whole "photo contest" thing?


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

I forgot to mention - 4score, I really liked your photo a lot! the framing with the foliage was very, very cool


----------

